
Stellar Module Management – Install Your Node.js Modules Using IPFS - bergie
http://blog.daviddias.me/2015/12/08/stellar-module-management
======
bergie
Private NPM modules are probably a problem, but otherwise this sounds like it
would solve the current NPM issues without requiring everybody to retool.

Looking forward to using this in company hackathons where we can then install
dependencies from across the table instead of over the Internet.

------
ilaksh
Cool. This is basicslly what I was talking avouy the other day in another
thread. Initially I received a 0 score and then later it changed to 1. So I
thought I was alone in thinking that way. Nice to see that I was not.

